# Wintering bass



## mr.fish (Dec 29, 2007)

I walked a good portion of river today in hopes of catching some winter smallies. The weather wasn't as warm as expected, and the river I was fishing was just ripping from all the recent rain. I figured jigging in all the pockets of slack water, and eddies would be my best bet. In about 2 hours time, I caught 8 smallies, and 1 nice crappie. Bait of choice today was a jig & pig. 

Hopefully the carp will be feeding just as well on sunday. I can't wait.


----------



## SMDave (Dec 29, 2007)

Man I need to get out. It's been in the mid 50's for two-three days now


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice job Mr. Fish. I am jealous, I forget what reeling in a fish feels like.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 29, 2007)

SMDave said:


> Man I need to get out. It's been in the mid 50's for two-three days now



Warmer than it's been here. Lower to mid-40's past couple of days, with rain. 31* right now.


Nice catch!


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice smallie mr fish!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 29, 2007)

Tom morrow I am in for mission "FindaBigAssCarp"

i bass fished a lake today but nothing going on - and it was warmer earlier and then cooled off around 1 p.m.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 31, 2007)

nice report! What size/color jig were you using?


----------



## little anth (Dec 31, 2007)

nice fish. i cant wait till it gets warm


----------



## mtnman (Jan 1, 2008)

nice smallie dude. what river were yea fishing. The Alleghney is gushing past my house bad. its up about 8-10 feet from its normal level. they are letting a ton of water out of Kinzua Dam and its got the levels way up. They are also are letting alot of water out of Tionesta Dam and that runs into the Allegheny and that raises the waters down stream from Tionesta.


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 1, 2008)

Bryan_VA said:


> nice report! What size/color jig were you using?



black and brown jigs, with a small black zoom craw chunk. I think thier 1/8 ounce with a 3/0 hook.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Mr. Fish. Skuke I assume?


----------

